# Old Minneapolis Photos



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I was doing a Google search on a local historical issue and a I ran across a geneological site that had an interesting section on the cities' Jewish history that is loaded with old Minneapolis photos. These are the ones of buildings:









St Anthony Falls in 1852









Minneapolis in 1857









Fort Snelling circa 1860









Rail depot at 4th and Washington in the Warehouse District 1874









Washington Ave North 1885









Pillsbury "A" Mill in 1890









The Warehouse District in 1895









Minneapolis Moline factory, Lake and Minnehaha 1895









Hennepin Ave 1900









3rd and Washington 1900









Old North High School 1902 (burned down in 1913)









Soo Line freight depot 2nd St North 1905









6th and Lyndale 1908









6th Ave N and 3rd St 1909









First Mikro Kodesh Synagogue 1910









Hennepin Ave 1912









Nicollet Ave 1915









North High School 1915









Kenneseth Israel Synagogue 1934









Emerson and 6th Ave North 1936









Sharei Zedek Synagogue, 7th and Bryant North 1936









Second Mikro Kodesh Synagogue 1937









Plymouth Ave North 1940









Plymouth and Dupont 1940









Warehouse District 1949









Warehouse District 1949









Plymouth and Washington 1955


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice chronological walk through history.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Are there any scandinavian architecture or is this before they arrived?


----------



## MilwaukeeMark (Nov 25, 2005)

Very, very cool.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very interesting pics! thx for posting


----------



## cmj2k2 (Aug 20, 2005)

so bizarre seing old pictures of the city i'm so familiar with


----------



## Marcio4Ever (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice, i like old pics.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

kenny_in_blue said:


> Are there any scandinavian architecture or is this before they arrived?


They started comming in the 1870s so they were around but the first generation were usually poor manual laborers. Offhand I can't think of any Scandinavian style buildings in Minneapolis though I am not entirely sure what would constitute one. 

Almost the entire city is built in the various midwestern vernacular styles although sometimes details would be added to reference to a specific culture. This building is a good example, if you remove the dome and replace it with a steeple it is essentially an old west/prairie style church:


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Neat pictures!


----------

